# Brewers Fine Ale-pure Malt Clone Ideas?



## chadjaja (11/3/10)

This is one of my wife's fav beers and she has asked for a batch on tap soon. Any time she encourages more brewing I'm all for it  

I'm guessing this is a pretty simple grain bill with a bit of crystal but i'm still learning about a lot of grains.

Its been a fair while since I've had a stubbie of this so I can't remember what the hop additions would be.

I could use a simple yeast such as S04 but I'm thinking some liquid English yeast is the go, I have 1028 but don't feel this is the best yeast to let the malt shine so much in this brew. I'll mash high as well to keep it sweet like the original. 

Anyone drink this beer and have any ideas on a brew that would get close?


----------

